# Tire Size For 68 Gto



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what is the larest 15 inch tire I can run on my 68 with out rubbing?:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On a 70 series the 225mm tire is 27.4" tall which is very close on my 66, on a 60 series the 245 is 26.6" and the 255 is 27".


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

what about the widest.im getting a 68 gto and what to put on a 15x10 with 5.5 offset.what is the widest tire that will fit in the rear wheel well


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`68 and `69s have a ton of room. I put my 295/50/15s on the back of a buddies `69 and there was room to go bigger all the way around. They barely fit under the `65!


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

How would that equate to the 70 series--trying mainly get the largest diamater with width that looks good combined--still working on decreasing rpm for long cruises--I guess I wonder if a 255/70/15 would fit and if so what offset would work


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm running 295/65/15 on my rear wheels. easily space left for a 70 series tire if you want it.


----------

